
Brain Query Language – wtf is this? - aaaqqqq
https://www.brainql.com
======
arkitaip
I have no idea but I found removing the text and running the site in full
screen mode results in one beautiful screensaver:

[http://imgur.com/a/yGr1Q](http://imgur.com/a/yGr1Q)

------
aaaqqqq
This, along with
[https://msdn.microsoft.com/magazine/mt788621](https://msdn.microsoft.com/magazine/mt788621)
makes me wonder if we should be afraid

